# Refurbing FrancisFrancis X1 - Where to buy consumable parts



## PineappleEspresso (May 15, 2020)

Hi All,

I recently bought a FrancisFrancis X1 (2nd gen with brass boiler) for £30 on Facebook.

The powder coat is in bad shape, so I'm going to strip it and treat the steel with some sort of anti-rust spray. I also may pull apart the boiler and soak in white vinegar - though I'm a little worried I may not be able to put it back together!

My priority at the moment though is to replace the gaskets (at least the two group head ones), but the only place I can find to buy them is craystone shop and they're £9 (https://www.craystoneshop.co.uk/francisfrancis-x1-replacement-head-seal-c2x17587764)and £8 (https://www.craystoneshop.co.uk/francisfrancis-x1-x3-classic-replacement-o-ring-c2x17587765)which seems like a lot of money for some rubber/silicone.

I think I've read that they're standard sizes, but I can't find the thick one any cheaper (Craystone says it's 71.5mm diameter, 4mm width, Drtradingshop says 72x55x4mm) and I can't even find dimensions for the O-ring.

Does anyone have any advice? Would be much appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## PineappleEspresso (May 15, 2020)

Hi again,

Sorry for the bump but does anyone have any advice on the best place to buy consumable parts for FrancisFrancis machines?

Also, does anyone have any advice for strip downs? I've seen video guides for the Gaggias, anything similar for the FF X1 would be amazing.

I know these machines don't have a good reputation on this forum, but I've actually found it to make really quite good espresso and good microfoam (when I get the technique right).


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You can use gaskets for Lelit 57mm group series, they are the same . All based on ancient Mokita machine.


----------



## PineappleEspresso (May 15, 2020)

Amazing! Thanks for your helP - found the big gasket already at least for under half the price of the ripoff from Craystone (and it's silicone, which I suspect the other isn't).


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Not quite sure but try GastroTiger there a german company I used to get a Very hard to find heating element. There more commercial although.


----------



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

L&R said:


> You can use gaskets for Lelit 57mm group series, they are the same . All based on ancient Mokita machine.


Would you know if there's anything compatible for the Francis Francis X1 first generation with the aluminum boiler? I'm after gaskets as well.


----------

